# Hello from Florida



## JamesScruggs (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello, my name is James Scruggs. I came across Martial Talk when doing a Google search on Kenpo. Loved what i saw in the forums and wanted to join so here I am! I hope to learn from all the wise and knowledgeable people on Martial Talk!


----------



## MJS (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard!   Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello James, and welcome to MT!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to MT, James.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MaxiMe (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome, its great to have you.
Sean


----------



## stickarts (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kemposhot (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## C Denny Run* (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to MT! Kempo is a great sport! There seems to be plenty of knowledgeable people on here to learn from. 

Enjoy!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome.  Glad you found MT.  Enjoy.


----------

